# Business when it's raining



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

It has been raining this weekend. I gave 5 rides and made over $75 after guarantee hours were paid. The only one I took that was non surge wound up being an xl and the guy gave me a $10 tip.


----------



## LondonONTdriver (Oct 29, 2015)

So you worked 4 hours and got paid $80. That's $20/hour.

Now you have to subtract milage. How many miles for those fares? Gas, insurance (high risk without commercial insurance). 

I am not sure if Uber is legal in your area so there is also the risk of tickets. All for roughly $12 an hour tops!!

To me, committing insurance fraud and destroying my car for $12/hour would be insane.


----------



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

It's still better money than I made as a preschool teacher. I didn't make that in 8 hours as a teacher. And yes it is legal where I live.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

LondonONTdriver said:


> So you worked 4 hours and got paid $80. That's $20/hour.
> 
> Now you have to subtract milage. How many miles for those fares? Gas, insurance (high risk without commercial insurance).
> 
> ...


Jesus, Debbie Downer much. I doubt there was 8/ hour worth of expenses on those trips.

$80 in fairs at $0.70/mile (to get a high number of miles) is 114 miles. Negligible depreciation and gas @ 24 mpg is 4.7 gallons @ $2.50 a gallon is $10.

On insurance you are only paying the difference between your normal coverage and full coverage or a TNC Gap coverage on your policy over the full month prorated by day. At $10/day that comes to $300 a month above what they pay for their personal insurance. Also probably a high estimate. No insurance fraud.

As for uber being legal, they can get online so I would venture to say yes, at least in the city she is operating in. Assuming the driver is diligent to not go where they are restricted from without proper permits, drives the speed limit, and obeys the traffic laws this is a moot point.

So, $80-$20=$60/3.75 hours = $16/hour on the low side. $4 from your top estimate. Not to shabby for a part time gig they can do when they feel like it. Stop tearing people down just to be nasty.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

It was not even raining when I made this money one fine day... Mostly highway miles with almost 3X surge...Didn't repeat again... But I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## The_Mouser (Mar 16, 2016)

Nice haul! Take those any time of the week


----------



## scooterabc (Feb 19, 2016)

I find that when it rains there is more surge, but it takes a lot longer to get people to their destinations. So if it takes 40 minutes for a 10 mile ride is it really worth it...?


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

scooterabc said:


> I find that when it rains there is more surge, but it takes a lot longer to get people to their destinations. So if it takes 40 minutes for a 10 mile ride is it really worth it...?


No, it isn't. And people should be wary of accepting anecdotal evidence as something that's going to occur consistently. It's not. For every long surge trip, there are going to be five or ten mediocre trips that you'll be lucky to break even on.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

when it rains the pax make it rain with tips
as well as a surge storm


----------

